# Tips on growing hot peppers (Ghost pepper, Carolina Reaper, Trinidad Moruga Scorpion)



## antinous (Aug 6, 2016)

Since I'm back at my apartment at college, I'm missing having my own garden. Figured I'd try my hand at some indoor planting, specifically, peppers. Haven't grown peppers in general before, but I've had people tell me it's a bit hard. I'll be able to get some Ghost pepper, Carolina Reaper and Trinidad Moruga Scorpion seeds in the near future and thought about propagating those. My question is, has anyone done this? Since I'll be doing it indoors, I know I'll have to recreate the UVB and the heat needed. For that I have a normal floodlight that will help keep it at around 75 as they germinate as well as a UVB T8 bulb to help them grow. 

Also, would you suggest growing them in small planters or should I first try doing the 'paper towel/plastic baggie' method? 

Last thing as well, what are some other tropical plants that you would recommend for someone to decorate their apartment room with? 

Thanks!


----------



## Thistles (Aug 6, 2016)

My only pepper tip: wash your hands before you use the restroom if you've been cutting peppers.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------

